# Loss of power after change of plugs,oil & Oil filter



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

I bought a used x-trail from Japan.Its a 2001 T30 Model and when i got it it had 15000KMs on it.I ran it for a couple of months and then I decided to do a complete service on it via change of plugs,oil and filter.
As soon as this was done by my mechanic i noticed a acceleration lag(hesitation) in the vehicle.

I have recently bought a Workshop CD for the said vehicle.Please note that the mechanics here are old school and although I have changed all of these parts I am being told by the Nissan dealer that the computer(ECU) will automatically reboot and adjust to suit the parts changed.

However the CD manual says that you have to use the diagnostic tool and use the service mode and get the ecu electronically accept the parts changed so that it can recalibrate its original settings.

Can someone please tell me what to do because sinec i have changed oil,plugs and filter the X-trail seems to be in limp mode with no engine check warning lights of any sort.

The vehicle has what old school mechanics will call a flat spot and i have had to change my driving habits so suit this flat spot and it is really annoying at this stage.

The type of engine I have is the QR20 engine and I have no idea what model I have except that it is the T30 series. Can you help?

I had a great working vehicle I was proud of until I serviced it.
Confused and need help!!!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re-set the ECU*

Yes, it is important to have the ECU diagnosed from time to time. The whole car is electronically driven and the ECU is the brain which gives the correct commands to everything running.

I suggest you try to re-set the ECU yourself and see if this helps, otherwise you may have to take it to a performance shop which can connect a diagnostic device to the ECU to do the calibration.

HERE is how you can re-set the ECU yourself.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Sean King said:


> I have recently bought a Workshop CD for the said vehicle....
> Can someone please tell me what to do because sinec i have changed oil,plugs and filter the X-trail seems to be in limp mode with no engine check warning lights of any sort.
> ...........
> The type of engine I have is the QR20 engine and I have no idea what model I have except that it is the T30 series. Can you help?
> ...


hummmm, you have no check engine light, then no codes to pull... then it must be related to the parts you changed and I do not think that it has to do with oil & filter...

Check your spark plug type and ask or check yourself making sure the spark plug gap was proper (it is 1.0 to 1.1mm on the QR25 but not sure on the QR20 engine but check on your CD)


----------



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

*Reprogramming ecu*

Ok I will try to reset the ecu as noted and yes the type of plugs I'm using for the x-trail is manufacture correct issue plugs and the gapping is correct.
I've even changed the plugs twice thinking I got a faulty set so that has been done.
I will keep you all updated on my progress.
Thanks again
Sean


----------



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

*Fuses not similar in fuse box for ECU reset procedure*

Hi there,
Well I took your advice and to my surprise the fuses you suggested for me to remove to reset the ecu are not there or any where in the fuse box next to the battery or next to the overflow bottle for the radiator.

So I take it these fuses are only located either in the main fuse box(which I will check for) or not at all which leads me to be able only to disconnect the battery terminals for 24hours to reset the ECU.

Thanks for the help and i will keep you in touch with my progress cos it seems that the T30 X-trail 2001 model is definitely different electronically.
If you can give me any more suggestions please feel free.

Thanks again.
Sean


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

That is very strange Sean, as my xtrail is a 2002 imported from Japan too and if yours is a Janapense version these fuses should be there.

So, what are the fuses you have there and what are they marked as on the cover?

Can you post a pic of your engine bay and the fuse box cover next to the battery, is yours a LHD or RHD?


----------



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> That is very strange Sean, as my xtrail is a 2002 imported from Japan too and if yours is a Janapense version these fuses should be there.
> 
> So, what are the fuses you have there and what are they marked as on the cover?
> 
> Can you post a pic of your engine bay and the fuse box cover next to the battery, is yours a LHD or RHD?


Ok I will send you a picture of the engine bay asap but for now the fuse box next to the battery has a seriall no(@ least I think it is a coded no ) 8H300G and the fuses if standing in front of vehicle from the top of the fuse box reads, FL120A,Battery in one box, the battery fuse on right hand side and in decending order is the horn,Rh Headlamp,Hazzard etc.

The vehicle is a right hand drive vehicle.

On the left of the Fuse box running down from the FL 120A fuse is the Ignition fuse,Hlamp fuse,ABS Sol,Ign SW,and then FL30A ABS Mtr.

So it looks like this:
FL120A .................................................Battery

IGN .......................................................Horn

Hlamp .......................................................Hazzard
ABS SOL ....................................................Hlamp LH
IGN SW ....................................................Headlamp R
FL30A ABS Mtr 

ANd then this # *H300G

The other fuse box on the other side near the winshield washer and radiator resevoir bottle goes like this

Throttle motor

FR Foglamp

etc etc Also with a coded number #8H310 L

So other than this and what you have just told me I have no idea what to think where my X-trail is concerned but with your help I will get to the bottom of this.

One of the things I also noticed with you and the other owners who post you all have model #s like ST next to your posts and when I look for that on the net I see that model placed on the rear of the vehicle while mine just has X-trail on the right hand side of the tail gate and nothing else.
It's as though my model is the base model where all of yours were derived from.The CD manual I have shows everything that I have in the engine bay but I will look and see if the fuse box is the same. Thanks for the heads up.

*By the way which site will allow me to post pics on this forum?*Thanks again
Sean


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hmmm. That is strange indeed, it looks as if you're missing more than half of the fuses, but am sure they're located somewhere else in your engine bay or the fuse box under your steering.

Our fuse box has a different part number it's 8H701 and there are much more fuses there than the ones you mentioned.

Is there any other fuse box in the engine bay besides the one where the Front Foglamp fuse is located?

Other than that you only have the option of locating these fuses under your steering, if its not there, am not sure how your exy is moving without these fuses LOL 

HERE is a thread on how to post photos on this forum.

Keep us updated as this is quite interesting!

The ST is just the model name of the xtrail range in Australia and has nothing to do with the model line-up in Japan.


----------



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

*Details of info located under front seat*



aussietrail said:


> Hmmm. That is strange indeed, it looks as if you're missing more than half of the fuses, but am sure they're located somewhere else in your engine bay or the fuse box under your steering.
> 
> Our fuse box has a different part number it's 8H701 and there are much more fuses there than the ones you mentioned.
> 
> ...


Yes the only other fuse box is the one located next to the radiator resevoir overflow bottle which is coded as 8H310 L.Other than that I need to check the *main fuse box under the steering * but first I am going to look at the manual on CD to see exectly what is what.
Thanks again for your info.

Okay then. Here are the full details of my trail:


Type: TA-NT30...........................Chassis# NT30-026563

Model#: TDANREAT 3032AE--E-..............Engine# QR20(DE).........1998

Trans-axel RE4FO4B FT 44...................Paint W

Air Flow plastic housing which contains the air filter *Nissan 8H301 * and the Plastic Funnel which actually sucks the air in to the airflow filter is *Nissan 8H303.*

Will be in touch as soon as I get the pics to you.
Sean


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Sean, is your T-30 a JDM model with the QR20DE engine (2.0 liters)?


----------



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

Terranismo said:


> Sean, is your T-30 a JDM model with the QR20DE engine (2.0 liters)?


Hi there,
Yes I believe that it is that model(JDM) because I have the T30 CD Manual and all the fuses that I have in my jeep is reflected in the manual including the QR20(DE) 2.0 litre engine.

My trail is also stock with no changes except for the abscence of the two catalytic converters because they were taken out due to them blocking the exhaust system at one time due to the poor fuel we have here. I would like to replace them at some point in time.

Do you know of a site where I can find out more about this JDM model?.... because thats one of the reasons why i joined this forum so that i can relate to you all to get as much info on it since I dont have a clue about my model and the manual I have for it I got from the 2004 model.So any thing you can help me with will be greatly apprciated.

Thanks again.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Sean:

The QR20DE model is more common in the Asia-Pacific Region. There is an Indonesian X-Trail forum with QR20DE X-Trails, I seem to have misplaced the link but once I find it I'll post it up for you to access.

As for the engine itself, it shares the same engine head and ancilliaries as the more common QR25DE. It's block is physically the same with the exception of smaller bore and stroke. Engine power is listed as Nissan as 150hp with about the same quantity of torque.


----------



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks again on the heads up.I await the link for the Indonesian X-trail forum so that I can get more info on how to fix my x-trail.
Best regards,
sean :cheers:

On another note I'm taking some photos of my x-trail and I want to post it on my profile.Does any one know the step by step how to get it on my profile.

I'm using photobucket to get the photo on the net but the rest I'm not sure about.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Sean


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Sean, what profile are you writing about? The forum profile?


----------



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

Terranismo said:


> Sean, what profile are you writing about? The forum profile?


I see that on the left handside of peoples replies they have a photo of their vehicles(for example Aussie's x-trail pic) and wanted to get mine their too. 
If not on the thread dealing with pics of member's vehicles.

I have enhanced my trail with a *Chrome Bush Bar * and a *Rear Chrome Bumper * including *Rear Roof spoiler * and wanted to post the pics on a thread that you all can see what I've done thus far.

How does one do this since I'm really not into the computer ins and outs.

Can you help or point me to the thread which explains the how to for someone who really needs a step by step cos I haven't a clue?

Any luck finding the link for the indonesian x-trail forum?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Sean King said:


> I see that on the left handside of peoples replies they have a photo of their vehicles(for example Aussie's x-trail pic) and wanted to get mine their too.
> If not on the thread dealing with pics of member's vehicles.
> .....................
> 
> ...



Sean,
To add an "Avatar" to your personal profile (small picture on the left hand side of your posts) you have to go to your personal info by clicking the top left side of the NF page called "User CP". There are a few standard avatars you can choose from (you can only use your own picture once you have reached 100 posts or if you purchase a "contributor account").

If you want to add pictures within your posts you can follow a Thread called "Picture Posting For Dummies" at the top of the X-Trail section.
(or click here)


----------



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

*Indonesian Link*

Ok, I went on the net and found a link similar to what you were talking about and joined it. The only thing is the guys that are on this link are hardly on it so I may have a long time to wait to get my stuff answered but I will await.

The link is www.automotiveforums.com
which is the closest link to the indonesian forum and they are talking about x-trails etc.

Thanks again for the heads up. :fluffpol: 
Sean


----------



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

*X-trail working out its quirks*

I'm noticing these days that the jeep has stopped stalling as much as it used to and it seems to working out its own problems.Am I to assume that the ECU is finally resetting itself and if yes,what is my next step?

I'm going to do another full tune up in the next couple of days including putting the vehicle on a proper diagnostic sytsem and try to see if this machine will calibrate or reset the ECU so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------

